# Falling Down



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)

♥♥♥​


----------



## R.D. (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Oct 25, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


>




.
Hey, who caught MeBelle and I on their cell phone?

.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



lol...it was a selfie !!!!


----------



## percysunshine (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)

*Opposite post*
_

Millie McDeevit screamed a scream
So loud it made her eyebrows steam.
She screamed so loud
Her jawbone broke,
Her tongue caught fire,
Her nostrils smoked..._
_
*http://www.amazon.com/Falling-Up-Shel-Silverstein/dp/0060248025&tag=ff0d01-20
*
_


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


>


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 26, 2014)

^^^Ouch! ^^^ Mertex  funny


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 26, 2014)

I love Falling Down, it's one of my favorites!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> View attachment 33476​



Oh, that is just gorgeous!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Figaro (Oct 27, 2014)

I believe that this is also true today. No?)


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



How sweet!  Are they throwing leaves instead of rice?  What a novel idea.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 29, 2014)

Lots of nice photos in this thread!


----------



## Ropey (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 1, 2014)

Some of these would make nice wallpaper. If any are copyrighted you should let us know.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Some of these would make nice wallpaper. If any are copyrighted you should let us know.



I just get them off google images.  I wouldn't recommend using any of them.  They are just to look at.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 1, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these would make nice wallpaper. If any are copyrighted you should let us know.
> ...


Google is coming for you. Expect a drone strike soon.....


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Google has drones?  No matter.  Bring them on!  I'm ready!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who kept this thread going while I was in Hawaii.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Grandma (Nov 27, 2014)

Glad you're back!


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 27, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Glad you're back!



Thank you!
Gave me some 'me time' for some much needed cognitive introspection   

​


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 28, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you're back!
> ...



Hmmm.  That's not a bad idea.    I think we all need some "me time" sometimes.  I could use a vacation to Hawaii myself - ha-ha!  I wish!


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



It was a quick trip..I have some friends who own a condo. Alaska Airlines flies from here to there and I can get comp tickets if my Mom hasn't used her allowance for the year, lol
This time I just vegged at the beach and condo, cranking up the music! It was awesome for me. I even left my cell phone at home!!


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 24, 2015)

*Hey! Happy Autumn Equinox Everyone! 






*


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2015)

Is it fall again already???


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

Fall in Massachusetts.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Is it fall again already???



Yuppers!!


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)

I love the pictures where the colorful trees are reflected on a lake.  That looks so beautiful.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 28, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> View attachment 33278


 
I'm so relieved, I was afraid this was going to be a thread about you breaking your hip or something awful like that.

This is better.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## koshergrl (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 29, 2015)

*Fairbanks Alaska missed Autumn*​


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 29, 2015)

* Near where I  grew up



 *​


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)

*Pumpkin power!  lol*


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

My screensaver.


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 23, 2015)

A friend of mine took this photo when we were having the fires recently.


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 23, 2015)

Mmmmm, have some pumpkin custard in the oven....


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 23, 2015)

Not falling down...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2015)

These look so pretty.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 24, 2015)

fall is over here....we have moved on to just plain cold...24 degrees....no outlook for snow....


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> fall is over here....we have moved on to just plain cold...24 degrees....no outlook for snow....




Beautiful............to look at....


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2015)

When do you do a winter thread?


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 10, 2015)

got about 12 more days for that


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 31, 2017)

Only 7 weeks of summer left ....


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2017)

MeBelle said:


> Only 7 weeks of summer left ....




  Wash  your mouth out with soap!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 31, 2017)

Kat said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Only 7 weeks of summer left ....
> ...


Oh hell no!  I'm sick of 100+ temps and ready to rock and roll with the cooler weather, babe


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2017)

MeBelle said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...




I don't want to see nekkid trees and all that. Oh wait......I moved...


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 31, 2017)

Kat said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




What's wrong with nekkid???   lol!


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 31, 2017)

51 degrees here...


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 31, 2017)

I am so ready for summer to end. Tired of tourists.


----------

